# Prodigies



## Marlinark

Obviously Mozart was one as we can all learn from common music history classes.

I would like to know some of the prodigies today. Why don't we every see the young people out and awing us? Really haven't seen a great young musician since Aviologet.


Would love to know more about the famous musicians of the now rather than the ones who cut their ears off in the past.


----------



## Air

The prodigies that will make it big in the world in the future are probably developing their talent in some apartment building in China right now, not publicizing themselves on youtube and getting themselves paraded on Martha Stewart, Jay Leno, and Ellen.


----------

